

EU breaks silence on US snooping scandal - 925dk
http://euobserver.com/justice/120437

======
jacquesm
The EU is not going to do much. The reason is that all these nation states are
in bed with each other and if there is one doing something like this you can
bet that the rest of them are engaging in similar activities (probably with a
few exceptions).

~~~
fakeer
Many of them are dependent on USA directly when it comes to military power
maybe this will open their eyes to some extent.

